# Riding your horse with a fly mask?



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, around where I am the bugs get nasty to the point of it nearly being impossible to stand outside without any protection, even without a net over my head I can't stand to stay out their too long.

I try to do everything to ensure that my horse is protected from them as well, because I can see how easily agitated he is by them. I spray him down and put a fly bonnet over his ears, but lately I've been seeing people riding with fly bonnets on their horses.

Is this safe? At first I was like, Wow what a great idea! But my mom chimed in with her mom-like concerns and says "Well I would think that the mesh would obstruct his vision quite a bit" Is this true?

How do you guys feel about riding with fly masks?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you ever ridden wearing sunglasses? Kinda the same thing for your horse with a fly mask. 

I have a 21 yr old mare that wears a guardian fly mask for protection to her eyes, as she is blind in one. I don't want a branch scratching or poking that eye. She is just as sure footed as ever with her mask. Hasn't caused any issues.

They actually make special masks that attach to the bridle. So, I guess there are quite a few out there that use masks on their horses when riding.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Lottie gets really annoyed by flies, and i just put the fly mask over the bridle. It's fine, she can see where she's going, they make them so that the horses can see through them!

It stops her tossing her head at the flies and I dont really see any problems with it


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

i tried to upload a pic but it won't let me put it in my message so I'll post it here

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

here's Lottie with her fly mask, it just goes over the top of the bridle and you have to fit it a bit looser to allow for the bridle 

hope i helped!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

It's absolutely fine to ride a horse in a fly mask! I know several horses to do.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would not use a regular fly mask. They make fly masks specifically for riding that wouldn't be able to obstruct your vision at all. Walk around with your horses fly mask over your eyes, and while you can see, you cannot see perfectly. And you wouldn't have to use both, ditch the regular one and use the quiet ride mask all the time.










Quiet Ride Fly Mask Long Nose With Ears - Dover Saddlery.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is probably best to get one of the fly masks that allow for a little more visibility.
But I see nothing wrong with hacking with a normal fly mask on.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, its mesh for a reason! They can see through it


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I used an actual fly mask on Gidget and she had no issues but just to be on the safe side I bought her one that you attach to her bridle. It's not that expensive. I got mine half off though...I think they are no more than $20 and that's for a really nice nice one.


----------

